
Ask HN: YC startup that was like slack but for building documentation? - adpirz
I saw it once and can&#x27;t remember what it was.
======
bgdkbtv
Maybe this? [https://slite.com](https://slite.com)

This is their post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16476092](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16476092)

------
slater
[https://blog.ycombinator.com/readme-yc-w15-creates-crisp-
doc...](https://blog.ycombinator.com/readme-yc-w15-creates-crisp-
documentation-for-developers-using-your-apis/) ?

~~~
billconan
why is it like slack? I don't get it.

------
dfcarpenter
This perhaps? [https://tettra.co/](https://tettra.co/)

